# Zesty Broiled Perch....lower sodium



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Zesty Broiled Perch...Lower Sodium* 

1 pound package frozen perch fillets, thawed

Vegetable cooking spray

3 Tablespoons lemon juice

1 Tablespoon margarine, melted

1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce, low sodium

1 teaspoon chili powder, low sodium type

1 clove garlic, crushed

1/8 teaspoon dry mustard

Dash of pepper

2 Tablespoons minced fresh parsley


Rinse fillets with cold water and pat dry. Place in a 12 x 8 x 2 inch baking dish coated with cooking spray. Combine lemon juice and next 7 ingredients; stir well, pour over fillets.

Broil 6 inches from heat for 5 minutes or until it flakes easily when tested with a fork. Transfer fillets to a serving platter; spoon cooking juice over top. Sprinkle with parsley, and serve.


----------

